
What do you think of our personal finance app? - georgeashkar
Hi there, I&#x27;m George from Moneyspire, and we developed a very straightforward personal finance app that we believe has all the features people need, without being too complicated and feature bloated. We are also very receptive to user feedback, and are constantly enhancing the software based on our users&#x27; comments and suggestions. I just wanted to introduce our app, and to answer any questions you guys may have. Our website is www.moneyspire.com where you can learn more. I&#x27;m happy to answer any questions, and also very interested in your comments!
======
tbirrell
Why is this superior or YNAB or Mint, or any of the online services that I can
connect to from my phone? What problem does your service solve?

If I can use the software to connect to my bank, how can I be sure its not
running behind the scenes doing malicious things? How do I know an external
service can't connect to my computer through your program? Or worse, connect
to my bank through your program.

Also, the supported institutions search is fairly unhelpful.

~~~
georgeashkar
I would say that Moneyspire is superior because it's a full desktop app, and
similar to Quicken. So it has a lot of power and speed, and the workflow is
just better. We also provide an optional Cloud service so you can share your
data with your other computers and mobile devices (iOS, Android coming soon).
Also, you can keep your data local if you would like since Cloud is optional.
The software securely connects to your bank through our partnership with
Yodlee (one of the biggest and oldest financial aggregators) - everything is
handled securely through their service, and we never get any of your usernames
or passwords.

Thank you for your feedback on the bank search on our website (we're working
on improving that).

